# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Utilisez les Material Icons dans vos applications VCL

## Paul TOTH

Bonjour,

je viens de publier deux nouveaux composants TMaterialButton et TMaterialToolBar qui exploitent la police Material Icons pour afficher des icnes.

c'est simple, rapide, et efficace, tout ce que j'aime  ::): 

https://github.com/tothpaul/MaterialioForDelphi

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour
En quoi est-ce diffrent des fichiers SVG ? (cela dit je ne parle pas de TPath mais de composants tiers plus 'sophistiqus' comme SVGIconImage) 
et en question subsidiaire o les trouvent-on ?

----------


## Paul TOTH

alors tu peux trouver tous les SVG sur https://github.com/google/material-design-icons

d'ailleurs le TTF disponible sur ce site est incomplet...j'en ai trouv un plus  jour...je ne sais plus o  ::calim2:: , mais je suis pass par les Issues du site

bref, l'avantage du TTF sur le SVG c'est juste que le rendu se fait avec un TextOut() ! (ou TextRect dans le cas prsent) pour du SVG il faut un moteur SVG c'est de suite plus lourd  ::): 

l'avantage du SVG par contre c'est que si tu as besoin de 3 icones, tu prends 3 SVG alors que l tu as systmatiquement tout le TTF (qui est embarqu pour s'auto rfrenc au besoin)..mais le TTF pse 310Ko... comparer avec la taille du code ncessaire pour afficher du SVG...

Paul

----------


## SergioMaster

Ok, merci de ces prcisions.
Cela me fait donc un site de plus pour trouver des SVG  :;): . Pour l'instant, jutilisais surtout https://materialdesignicons.com/ mais https://fonts.google.com/icons est beaucoup plus complet et puisqu'il permet de rcuprer le SVG (moins facilement cela dit) j'ajoute une source  ma palette.



> mais le TTF pse 310Ko... comparer avec la taille du code ncessaire pour afficher du SVG...


l je ne sais pas trop comment je m'y prendrai

----------


## Bernard B

Trs belle ide pour faire de jolis boutons !

J'ai voulu tester et j'ai suivi la doc d'installation : 



> 2 . Compile Execute.MaterialIcons.bpl


OK



> 3 . Build Execute.MaterialIcons.Design.bpl (Compile will fail !)


Effectivement erreur de compilation avec le soucis indiqu.



> 4 . Install Execute.MaterialIcons.Design.bpl


L'installation naboutit pas vu que la compile ne passe pas.

Que faut-il faire ?

Merci

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Trs belle ide pour faire de jolis boutons !
> 
> J'ai voulu tester et j'ai suivi la doc d'installation : 
> 
> OK
> 
> Effectivement erreur de compilation avec le soucis indiqu.
> 
> L'installation naboutit pas vu que la compile ne passe pas.
> ...


il faut juste faire "Construire" au lieu "Compiler", sinon tu as une erreur de type sur TMaterialIcon

je n'ai pas trouv de solution plus simple pour publier la proprit MaterialIcon alors que "TMaterialIcon = set (...)" n'a pas de RTTI et du coup n'est pas affich par dfaut.

----------


## Bernard B

Effectivement avec construire c'est Ok.
Je n'utilise jamais construire alors par habitude....
Je teste !
Merci

----------

